# Sims 2 Video Card Error Message



## shrly (Dec 9, 2009)

I have just installed the Sims 2 on my notebook and this error message appeared:

"Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

I have a HP Compaq Presario V4000 notebook with Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor, 1.60 GHz, 504 MB of RAM

I analysed the minimum system requirements:

*CPU*
Minimum: Pentium III or Athlon
You Have: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
PASS

*CPU Speed*
Minimum: 800 MHz with a T&L capable Video Card (2.0 GHz without Hardware T&L Video Card)
You Have: 1.60 GHz Performance Rated at: 2.4 GHz
PASS

*RAM*
Minimum: 256 MB
You Have: 502.4 MB
PASS

*OS*
Minimum: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista/Windows 7
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (Build Service Pack 32600)
PASS

*Video Card*
Minimum: 32 MB 3D accelerated video card (NVIDIA GeForce2/ATI Radeon VE/Intel Extreme Graphics or better)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM"GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
 Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement.
Features: Minimum attributes of your Video Card
Required You Have
Video RAM 32 MB -
3D Yes No

*DirectX version*
Minimum: 8.1 (included)
You Have: 9.0c
PASS

*Sound Card*
Minimum: Yes
You Have: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
PASS

*Free Disk Space*
Minimum: 3.5 GB
You Have: 28.4 GB
PASS

*DVD-ROM*
Minimum: 8X DVD-ROM (This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some CD/DVD-ROM, CD/DVD-RW and virtual drives.)
You Have: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N
PASS

I have looked for this thread and none have been helpful.
Please help; any recommendations with the video card problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

You should try uninstalling Direct X (using Add/Remove Programs) if possible, and try to reinstall it. 
Post your DXDiag results, go to Run, type dxdiag and post what you find.


----------



## shrly (Dec 9, 2009)

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/1/2010, 22:33:13
       Machine name: TRANS-MOTOR
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: Presario V4000 (PV330PA#ABG)
               BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBLX
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
             Memory: 502MB RAM
          Page File: 702MB used, 768MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: The file d3dim700.dll is an old version, which could cause problems. You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
      Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver.  Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available.  You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: 
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\
   Display Memory: n/a
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (1Hz)
          Monitor: 
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: vga.dll
   Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
      DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 19:00:00, 9344 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: vga.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 01:44:40, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
        Vendor ID: 0x0000
        Device ID: 0x0000
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Not Available
       D3D Status: Not Available
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5240 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 9/2/2004 03:17:46, 259648 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Analog Devices
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 31
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 31
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5240 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 9/2/2004 03:17:46, 259648 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SoundMAX WDM MIDI [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x265A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 01:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 19:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Quick Launch Buttons
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: eabfiltr.sys, 4/14/2004 22:36:50, 7432 bytes
| Driver: EabUsb.sys, 6/7/2003 02:46:16, 5220 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 02:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 07:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Alps Pointing-device
| Matching Device ID: *aui1501
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 11/10/2004 22:41:26, 105831 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 10/13/2004 21:20:06, 94235 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 11/24/2004 02:52:04, 163840 bytes
| Driver: Ezcapt.exe, 12/16/2003 05:29:58, 159744 bytes
| Driver: Logo.bmp, 8/27/1997 17:23:30, 2694 bytes
| Driver: Gesture.bmp, 1/24/2003 05:29:56, 15122 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 10/6/2004 04:08:28, 45056 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 12/2/2004 20:10:10, 208896 bytes
| Driver: EzLaunch.dll, 12/16/2003 04:15:12, 204800 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 10/28/2003 04:37:52, 102400 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 7/11/2002 05:04:20, 65536 bytes
| Driver: ApointSP.pop, 7/16/2004 04:16:44, 49441 bytes
| Driver: ApointJP.pop, 7/16/2004 03:48:44, 46287 bytes
| Driver: ApointGR.pop, 7/16/2004 04:04:50, 53077 bytes
| Driver: ApointFR.pop, 7/16/2004 03:58:34, 53613 bytes
| Driver: ApointUS.pop, 7/16/2004 03:53:52, 48331 bytes
| Driver: ApointCT.pop, 7/16/2004 04:20:48, 37801 bytes
| Driver: ApointCS.pop, 7/16/2004 04:24:48, 38005 bytes
| Driver: ApointIT.pop, 7/16/2004 04:11:40, 52626 bytes
| Driver: ApointKR.pop, 7/16/2004 04:35:02, 45202 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 8/19/2004 23:10:20, 196608 bytes
| Driver: ApResJP.dll, 11/22/2004 23:45:24, 249856 bytes
| Driver: ApResUS.dll, 11/23/2004 00:02:04, 253952 bytes
| Driver: ApResFR.dll, 11/23/2004 01:10:18, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResGR.dll, 11/23/2004 01:20:10, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResIT.dll, 11/23/2004 02:38:52, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResSP.dll, 11/23/2004 02:43:48, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResCT.dll, 11/23/2004 03:03:24, 249856 bytes
| Driver: ApResCS.dll, 11/23/2004 03:15:16, 249856 bytes
| Driver: ApResKR.dll, 11/23/2004 03:31:24, 249856 bytes
| Driver: ApResAR.dll, 12/10/2004 18:22:34, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResBP.dll, 12/10/2004 07:27:00, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResCZ.dll, 12/10/2004 04:57:30, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResDK.dll, 12/10/2004 05:07:20, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResFI.dll, 12/10/2004 05:30:40, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResGK.dll, 12/10/2004 05:36:36, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResHU.dll, 12/10/2004 05:49:48, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResIL.dll, 12/10/2004 18:39:48, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResLA.dll, 12/10/2004 07:41:24, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResNL.dll, 12/10/2004 07:09:08, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResNO.dll, 12/10/2004 06:05:28, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResPL.dll, 12/10/2004 06:26:02, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResRU.dll, 12/10/2004 17:46:00, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResSE.dll, 12/10/2004 17:14:50, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResTR.dll, 12/10/2004 17:30:00, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApointAR.pop, 12/15/2004 17:19:06, 41014 bytes
| Driver: ApointBP.pop, 12/10/2004 07:29:36, 44450 bytes
| Driver: ApointCZ.pop, 12/10/2004 04:59:26, 41916 bytes
| Driver: ApointDK.pop, 12/10/2004 05:06:28, 43111 bytes
| Driver: ApointFI.pop, 12/10/2004 05:29:58, 42362 bytes
| Driver: ApointGK.pop, 12/10/2004 05:39:48, 48697 bytes
| Driver: ApointHU.pop, 12/13/2004 20:52:20, 46124 bytes
| Driver: ApointIL.pop, 12/11/2004 02:04:14, 51022 bytes
| Driver: ApointLA.pop, 12/10/2004 07:37:12, 45549 bytes
| Driver: ApointNL.pop, 12/10/2004 07:13:08, 44557 bytes
| Driver: ApointNO.pop, 12/10/2004 06:02:14, 42190 bytes
| Driver: ApointPL.pop, 12/11/2004 06:04:18, 44779 bytes
| Driver: ApointRU.pop, 12/10/2004 18:07:14, 45791 bytes
| Driver: ApointSE.pop, 12/10/2004 17:17:04, 42369 bytes
| Driver: ApointTR.pop, 12/10/2004 17:38:34, 46282 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 02:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:39:47, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 07:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Age of Empires (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires.Exe (<File Missing>)
Age of Empires Expansion (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: EmpiresX.Exe (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 36.0 GB
Total Space: 57.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST960821A

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_12F6103C&REV_05\4&1D3F0FBB&0&28F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:40:29, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:40:29, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:40:30, 96512 bytes

     Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGRSM.sys, 2.01.0041.0010 (English), 8/24/2004 11:20:08, 1268204 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe, 2.01.0041.0010 (English), 8/24/2004 11:20:10, 88363 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\agrsmdel.exe, 1.06.0007.0000 (English), 8/24/2004 11:20:10, 64512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:35, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:37, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:11:54, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:45:37, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FBM LPC Interface Controller - 2641
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2641&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 19:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:27:20, 773565 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:19:48, 37951 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:19:42, 100924 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:19:32, 164475 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:26:40, 819259 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oemdspif.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:20, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:58:46, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:59:20, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:03:20, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxeud.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:02:50, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:01:34, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:01:24, 503808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdiag.exe, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:02:06, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdgps.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:02:06, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:58:38, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:58:22, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:58:52, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhenu.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:26, 57806 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:03:44, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:16, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhk.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:59:30, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:59:42, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 15:58:58, 1245184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhara.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:24, 59200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxharb.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:24, 59200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhchs.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:26, 58563 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhcht.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:28, 59390 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhdan.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:30, 60247 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhdeu.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:30, 62336 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxheng.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:32, 58384 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhesp.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:34, 60769 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfin.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:34, 62767 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfra.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:36, 62451 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfrc.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:36, 62769 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhheb.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:38, 59471 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhita.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:40, 59747 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhjpn.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:40, 62629 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhkor.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:42, 66112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhnld.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:42, 60138 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhnor.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:44, 60178 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhplk.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:44, 63210 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhptb.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:46, 61845 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhptg.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:46, 62453 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhrus.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:48, 61410 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhsve.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:48, 63265 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhtha.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:50, 62804 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhcsy.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:28, 60612 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhell.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:32, 61826 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhhun.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:38, 68110 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhtrk.lhp, 11/2/2004 16:04:50, 64509 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:22, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrarb.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:24, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:26, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:26, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:28, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:30, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxreng.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:32, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:32, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:34, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:34, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfrc.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:36, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:36, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:38, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:40, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:40, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:42, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:44, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:44, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:46, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:46, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:46, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:48, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:48, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:28, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:30, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:38, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:04:50, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:03:52, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:03:54, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrem.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:19:46, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmgicd.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:17:22, 2289664 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmgdev.dll, 6.14.0010.3943 (English), 11/2/2004 16:19:02, 512000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v3943.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 11/2/2004 16:19:44, 61440 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2590
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2590&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D4\3&B1BFB68&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:36:44, 68224 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_10\4&1D3F0FBB&0&38F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlnicxp.sys, 5.612.0628.2004 (English), 6/28/2004 17:35:24, 69760 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8034&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_00\4&1D3F0FBB&0&34F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:36:44, 79232 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_00\4&1D3F0FBB&0&33F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tifm21.sys, 1.00.0002.0002 (English), 11/17/2004 17:30:40, 147840 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8032&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_00\4&1D3F0FBB&0&32F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:46:18, 61696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:46:18, 53376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:51:25, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:51:25, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 20:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8031&SUBSYS_3081103C&REV_00\4&1D3F0FBB&0&30F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:36:43, 120192 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:51 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:51 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:51 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:51 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:51 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 4.09.0000.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 892416 bytes (problem)
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:17 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:17 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:09:20 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:09:19 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:18 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:41 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:02 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2443 English Final Retail 10/15/2009 05:42:45 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:32 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:22 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:24 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:25 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:26 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:27 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:27 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:28 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:29 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:29 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:32 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:33 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:33 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:33 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:34 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:31 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:31 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/12/2009 17:58:30 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 19:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:56 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:49 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:51 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:56 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:59 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:53 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:03 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:03 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:03 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:21:32 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5822 English Final Retail 6/4/2009 02:09:37 1291264 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 15:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:55 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:55 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:55 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 16:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:16:36 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:11:56 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:39:50 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:39:51 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:39:52 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:39:53 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:01 1428992 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:42 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:01 16896 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:12:10 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Subtitle Mixer,0x0080000a,2,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x00700000,2,4,IVIVIDEO.ax,5.00.0011.0637
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
InterVideo Stream Buffer Filter,0x00200000,1,2,SmBuffer.ax,3.00.0085.0000
InterVideo Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,IviAudioProcess.ax,
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.00.0086.0000
InterVideo Demux,0x00200000,1,2,IVIdemxx.ax,3.00.0086.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqdsftr.ax,45.04.0157.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,,
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.00.0086.0000
InterVideo Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,ivimux.ax,3.00.0086.0000
InterVideo Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,IVIdemux.ax,3.02.0055.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-1 Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
InterVideo Disc Write2 Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DiscRite.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Sharp G.726 Audio Codec,0x00800001,1,1,Sc726dec.ax,1.01.0000.0001
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Subtitle Parser,0x00600000,1,1,,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Intervideo Disc Read2 Filter,0x00400000,0,1,DiscRead.ax,
InterVideo Wave Wrapper,0x00200000,0,0,IVIwavex.ax,3.00.0086.0000
InterVideo Down Scale Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIDownS.ax,3.00.0086.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Subpicture Source,0x00200000,0,1,IviSpic.ax,1.00.0000.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
InterVideo Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,IviStreamRenderer.ax,1.00.0000.0001
SmartSound Soundtrack,0x00400000,0,1,DirectQX.dll,3.00.0003.0000
SmartSound SDS Reader,0x00400000,0,1,SDSReader.dll,3.00.0003.0000
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
InterVideo Pre-scaling Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIScale.ax,3.00.0086.0000
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00100000,1,1,LCodcCMP.dll,1.00.0000.0021
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,LCodcCMP.dll,1.00.0000.0021
DivXAntiFreeze,0x00800001,1,1,,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,5.00.0011.0637
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Bicubic Video Resizer,0x00800002,1,1,,
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,IVInav.ax,5.00.0011.0637
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,IVIwrite.ax,3.00.0086.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Correct Corrupted Audio,0x00200000,1,1,CorrectA.ax,8.01.0000.0000
Morgan Stream Switcher,0x00800003,1,1,,
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Still Capture,0x00200000,1,1,IVIscapt.ax,3.00.0086.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,,
Intervideo SmartRender,0x00200000,0,2,SmartRnd.ax,8.01.0000.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Subtitle Dest,0x00200000,1,1,,
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo MpegInspect,0x00200000,1,1,mpginspc.ax,9.00.0000.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
NVVPE,0x00600000,1,1,FILTER.AX,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo DV Pre-Process,0x00200000,1,1,dvProcs.ax,1.01.0000.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Analog Devices Kernel wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.00.0086.0000
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00100000,1,1,LCodcCMP.dll,1.00.0000.0021
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.00.0086.0000
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SHARP G.726,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

Audio Capture Sources:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SoundMAX WDM MIDI,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.5512
```


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You have a 1.6 GHz CPU and onboard Intel graphics (which doesn't support Hardware T&L).

The minimum requirements say you need "_2.0 GHz without Hardware T&L Video Card_",
and your report says "_You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM,GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family. *Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement.*_"

You need to upgrade your CPU to a 2.0GHz or higher to allow the game to run on your low-end graphics chip, or install a proper graphics card that supports Hardware T&L (ie. most modern cards). As you're using a laptop, a CPU upgrade is probably your only option as laptops generally don't allow graphics card upgrades.

Minimum System Requirements for The Sims 2
*http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=21*


----------



## howitzer89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, hate to make such a huge bump but my laptop (according to systemrequirementslab.com) can and should be able to run it, yet I have the same troubles.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Systemrequirementslab is quite inaccurate, often only looking at numbers (for example, it will see a 2.4 ghz dual core processor as slower than a 2.6 ghz single-core processor)

Edit: this is not your thread, please create a new thread if you wish us to help you to avoid confusion with the OP.


----------

